# Still Dizzy



## AnaBo (May 15, 2010)

Toughts appreciated.  

I have a small Darkroom with less than optimal ventilation, and so I wear goggles and a chemical respirator. The room gets pretty warm, which makes the mask and goggles a nightmare of condensation, never the less I hang in there, until I start getting dizzy. I mean I know the heat works its magic but it kinda sucks, I look like a space cadet and still have trouble being in the room for longer than an hour at a time.. I have to take frequent breaks and go out and get fresh air.

Is it just the heat or can the chemicals be working their charm even with the respirator on?

Thanks you guys.


----------



## christopher walrath (May 16, 2010)

I should probably excersize more caution, but I don't use gloves or respirator or ventilation. No problems for me. Of course, the house is air conditioned. But the room door (downstairs half bath) gets opened often enough, thus equalizing temperature and reducing vapor buildup.


----------



## AnaBo (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Christopher,

It's just that my darkroom is on my rooftop, literally a small room out there on my roof top hehe  (most peoples is on the basement) 
this is why it gets hot, but i still haven't figured out if  my problem is the heat and breathing weirdly on the respirator or if the chemicals are just too strong even with the respirator on


----------



## compur (May 16, 2010)

I'm assuming you're doing B&W work and that you're not using anything exotic 
such  as Amidol, Pyro, toxic paper toners, alternative processes, etc.

The usual B&W darkroom chemicals (Dektol or similar, stop, fixer) shouldn't 
make you dizzy, etc. unless you happen to have an allergy or unusual 
sensitivity to a particular chemical. Most homes have cleaning products that 
are much more toxic than the common B&W chemistry.

You said you do have some ventilation so perhaps just improving that a bit
would be sufficient without having to resort to the space suit approach.


----------



## rallysman (May 16, 2010)

I would just install a cheap exhaust fan if you can.


----------



## AnaBo (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for your responses.. I guess I'm just a lightweight and must take the extra precautions.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 17, 2010)

Allergy is also my thought. I've worked in plenty of darkroom with no exhaust fan of any kind and had no problem.

I don't know if you're a lightweight, not even sure what that means, but if you have that kind of reaction with a mask and goggles, I would seriously find out what the problem is from a doctor. Not from us here.


----------



## AnaBo (May 18, 2010)

Just wanted to let you guys know, I used the darkroom last night, from 10 till 2am no need to take a break, the evening was nice and cool and everything was peachy.. oohh but what a hard time getting up this morning.. 

I'm still asking my doctor if I should worry about allergies, but now I am pretty sure It's the high temp. and chemichal steam that makes me feel sick .. yaaay.  
I am not a night person but it's nice to know I can print problem free. :mrgreen:


----------



## Early (May 19, 2010)

ana b. said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know, I used the darkroom last night, from 10 till 2am no need to take a break, the evening was nice and cool and everything was peachy.. oohh but what a hard time getting up this morning..
> 
> I'm still asking my doctor if I should worry about allergies, but now I am pretty sure It's the high temp. and chemichal steam that makes me feel sick .. yaaay.
> I am not a night person but it's nice to know I can print problem free. :mrgreen:


You could try drum processing, exposing the print in the dark and developing it in the light.  It always worked for me.


----------



## terri (May 19, 2010)

ana b. said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know, I used the darkroom last night, from 10 till 2am no need to take a break, the evening was nice and cool and everything was peachy.. oohh but what a hard time getting up this morning..
> 
> I'm still asking my doctor if I should worry about allergies, but now I am pretty sure It's the high temp. and chemichal steam that makes me feel sick .. yaaay.
> I am not a night person but it's nice to know I can print problem free. :mrgreen:


Well, that is good news.    I agree that you should still check in with your doctor re: possible allergies.    However, high temps in a smallish room on a hot rooftop are probably combining to have made you so miserable.     You may have found a better time of day to print!

That said, there is absolutely nothing wrong with taking regular breaks and getting some fresh air.     Make sure that room is indeed ventilated!   

Hope you show us some of your prints, too.


----------



## AnaBo (May 19, 2010)

terri said:


> Hope you show us some of your prints, too.




Will do, promise, as soon as I print something worthy that makes me really proud. 
I have to admit I had forgotten how special b&w really is, I studied advertising photography (which leaves the traditional process out) and say the past 6 years I've shot all color, and it takes such a different eye to shoot b&w.

I almost feel like I need to go back to school haha.. fun times.


----------



## muskokagirl (May 28, 2010)

My old school was the same way...when I got out of their sometimes I wish I could kiss the floor or pass out..


----------



## guitstik (Jun 7, 2010)

What kind of entryway do you have? is it just a door? My darkroom (being built now) is a 12x16 shed that I am modifying with a light trap entry to help with ventilation. I am also installing a longitudinal eave vent and extra sofet vents that are all light trapped. Is there anyway that you can change up the entry to a light trap?


----------

